# How much damage was done.



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Any water clarity reports out there??? Anybody checked today after this wind and minimal rain????


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Weather permitting I'll have a report after tomorrow night. If anybody has an update on water clarity I'd appreciate it as it could save me about 125 miles worth of driving. (there and back)


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Perdido and Styx rivers both are up slightly and muddy. Not coffee muddy, but muddy non the less.


----------



## mniterambler (Jul 28, 2008)

No need to look for a bit, this weather has to have everything messed up!!! war eagle you are now my favorite poster I love those stickers..::clap:bowdown


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Lord have mercy! I know what I want to gig right now and it ain't a flounder!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well i read everything down to wareagles post then forgot what the hell everyone was talking about! NICE PIC!!!!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wareagle22 (8/26/2008)*Perdido and Styx rivers both are up slightly and muddy. Not coffee muddy, but muddy non the less.


What are we trying to GIG again?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (8/26/2008)*well i read everything down to wareagles post then forgot what the hell everyone was talking about! NICE PIC!!!!


Yeah, no sh*t, me too!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (8/26/2008)*well i read everything down to wareagles post then forgot what the hell everyone was talking about! NICE PIC!!!!
> ...


At work and can't see it!!:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I think this thread was about clarity....and I wish those stickers were a little clearer.oke


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with that except the Auburn stickers, and the problem with them is that they are on.

Every thing is pea soup coming out of all of the rivers and bayousin Mobile.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it looks to me like auburn screwed things up again!


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I figured that since the water is screwed up and we have another MAJOR storm, I would take everyone's mind off of not being able to go!! I will tell her how much good will she has brought to the PFF..................


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

As much as I would love to go gigging tonight I think I will go home and watch some college football...even if it is reruns!!! :bowdown


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I THINK I WILL STAY ON THE COMPUTER ALL NIGHT!:bowdown


----------



## mniterambler (Jul 28, 2008)

you can tell her to keep us all up all night with some fresh and smaller stickies.lol Great lookin girl!:bowdown


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

540 views and only 17 posts!!! Shame, shame, shame!!! :letsparty oke


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa I have forwarded this to many Aurburn graduates. 



Sweet Gal.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

And just so you know, it has NOT been photo shopped!!



WAR EAGLE!!!


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you! work just got a little better. Never been an AU fan but I am willing to try.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

NICE RACK.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/27/2008)*540 views and only 17 posts!!!


520 of them are mine....


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Evensplit (8/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/27/2008)*540 views and only 17 posts!!!
> ...


you sure about that...i thought i had atleast 300 or so oke


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Come on now, those cant be her real teeth. I say photoshopped for sure.Guess ill have to loook again !!!!!!!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Scott


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Boy this post sure got side tracked....... But if it had to happen I couldnt think of a better way. Still standing by for some water clarity reports.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I looked at it this afternoon. It's very, very dark in my neck of the woods. It's not opaque, relatively clear as far as particulate matter, but it is so dark brown that it's almost red.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

How much did that rack set you back

I need to upgrade ole girl


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (8/27/2008)*Boy this post sure got side tracked....... But if it had to happen I couldnt think of a better way. Still standing by for some water clarity reports.


Almost went last night.....looked at the water (terrible) and went home. :banghead


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I went last night, water was a little dirty but not unmanageable. (where I was at anyway)


----------

